# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Βοήθεια σχετικά με τις αυγοτροφές.

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες που έγινα μέλος του φόρουμ προσπάθησα να μάθω όσα πιο πολλά μπορουσα σχετικά με την ανατροφή των καναρινιών. Μπορω να πω οτι διόρθωσα αρκετά. Το σημαντικότερο νομίζω ότι ειναι το θέμα της αυγοτροφής. Έδινα κι εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα την γνωστή σε όλους ''βιταμίνη''. Αποφάσισα να τη σταματήσω και να αρχίσω να χορηγώ δικιά μου αυγοτροφή και βραστά αυγουλάκια. Διάβασα όλες τις συνταγές για τις αυγοτροφές και αυριο λέω να επιχειρήσω να κανω την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια. Δέν ξέρω όμως με ποια να ξεκινήσω!!! Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μια σχετικά απλή στην παρασκευή αυγοτροφή; Υπάρχει κάποια καλή αυγοτροφή στο εμπόριο; Και αν ναι ποια; Τι θα κάνω με τον Ζήση μου (το καναρινάκι μου) που δεν τρώει το αυγό του;

Ελπίζω να μην έγινα κουραστικός με τις ερωτήσεις.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια σας μέχρι τώρα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

_Χαρη ριξε μια ματια εδω



http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AE%CF%82/page4


ειναι η δικη μου προσπαθεια, εδω και λιγο καιρο. Εχει στεφθει με επιτυχια θα ελεγα, αν κρινω απο την αποδοχη της απο τα πουλια μου και με την σημειωση που κανει απο κατω ο JK21 !!! Ειμαι εδω σ οτι και να χρειαστεις 

Υ.Γ. Σχετικα με τ αυγο του...θα σου προτεινα να μην "πιεσεις" που λεμε..αστο για λιγο σιαστημα και δοκιμασε  παλι να του το σερβιρεις.Να φαναταστω το βαζεις μισο με τσοφλι..._ :Happy0159:

----------


## geog87

εγω φτιαχνω αυτη 
*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*με μεγαλη επιτυχια στα πουλια!!!ειναι πανευκολη να την φτιαξεις με ελαχιστο κοστος!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Χαρη κανε αυτην Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο εμενα δεν μου αφηνουν ψιχουλο!! μην πηγαινεις στου εμποριου, φτιαχμενα απο τα χερια σου να τους δινεις!! υπαρχουν υπεροχες συνταγες στο forum. το αυγο κανε του το κομματακια με ενα κουταλι και βαλε το τριμματα μεσα στην αυγοθηκη.

----------


## geog87

στις συνταγες που βλεπεις μη σε προβληματιζει η ποσοτητα!κοβεις κομματακια σε σακουλακια και καταψυξη!συντηρειται 3 μηνες!καθε μερα βγαζεις ενα κομματακι ξεπαγωνει το βαζεις στο μουλτι με οτι αλλο θες...γυρη ριγανη βασιλικο δυοσμο θυμαρι και οτι αλλι εχεις σε γλαστρα και φτιαχτεις κατι που σιγουρα θα εκτιμησουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο μια αυγοτροφη του εμποριου!!!ακομα κ σουπιοκοκκαλο μπορει να τριψεις μεσα!!!μπορεις επισης να βαλεις και λιγο γαλα χωρις λακτοζη πριν το δωσεις!

----------


## jk21

αν θες κατι ευκολο κοιτα εδω  

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*αν για σενα ειναι ευκολο και απλη μιξη καποιων υλικων για να φτιαξεις κατι σαν κεικ για τα πουλακια (ειναι πανευκολο και οτι καλυτερο ακομα και απο την αλλη συνταγη  ) τοτε ναι μεν κοιτα 
αυτο

*Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*αλλα αν κανεις ελαχιστα υπομονη ,ερχεται και αυτο που αναφερω στο ποστ 65 εδω *Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο*θα μπορουσα να την παραθεσω και αμεσα τη νεα συνταγη αλλα θελω να συνοδευτει και απο φωτο ,οποτε μολις τελειωσει αυτη που ηδη χρησιμοποιω θα ετοιμασω την νεα (λιαν συντομως )

----------


## geog87

παντως Χαρη οποια και αν φτιαξεις μην ξεχασεις να δοκιμασεις και να μας πεις γνωμη!!!απο την δικη μου οποιος δοκιμασε ξετρελαθηκε !!!

----------


## Harisagr

Παιδιά δεν εχω λογια.....!!!!!!

*Gardelius*  Ναι, του το βάζω μισο με τσοφλι και ελαχιστα τσιμπιμενο για να φαινεται και ο κροκος. Δεν πιεσα καθολου. Δοκιμασα 4 φορες στους τελευταιους 2 μηνες που εχει πτερορροια αλλα τιποτα.  Στη συνταγη σου αντι για σησαμελαιο μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλλο λαδι?

*geog87* Ευχαριστώ. Θα τη δοκιμασω σίγουρα. Απο ποσότητα τι σερβίρω;!


*lagreco69* Ποση ωρα μπορω να του αφηνω μεσα το θρυμματισμένο αυγο? 



*geog87* Θα το συνδυασω με τα φυτρα απο τους σπορους που φτιαχνω!

*jk21* Περιμένω πως και πως την καινουργια συνταγη. Μπορω να προσθεσω μέσα κομματια κόκκινης πιπεριας ή καροτου? Ρωτάω γιατι  το ενα καναρίνι μου είναι κόκκινου παράγοντα. (Θα σας τα γνωρίσω αυριο με το καλο)

Ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι.

----------


## geog87

> Παιδιά δεν εχω λογια.....!!!!!!
> 
> *Gardelius*  Ναι, του το βάζω μισο με τσοφλι και ελαχιστα τσιμπιμενο για να φαινεται και ο κροκος. Δεν πιεσα καθολου. Δοκιμασα 4 φορες στους τελευταιους 2 μηνες που εχει πτερορροια αλλα τιποτα.  Στη συνταγη σου αντι για σησαμελαιο μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλλο λαδι?
> 
> *geog87* Ευχαριστώ. Θα τη δοκιμασω σίγουρα. Απο ποσότητα τι σερβίρω;!
> 
> 
> *lagreco69* Ποση ωρα μπορω να του αφηνω μεσα το θρυμματισμένο αυγο? 
> 
> ...


βαλε δυο κουταλιες τις σουπας!ειναι αρκετο!!την επομενη μερα αλλαγη!!!αν θρυματισεις αυγο μη το αφησεις ολη μερα μεσα!λιγες ωρες ειναι αρκετες!μπορεις να βαλεις καλαμποκελαιο η απλο ελαιολαδο!!τωρα για την πιπερια και το καροτο καλυτερα να το βαλεις ξεχωριστα σαν λιχουδια!!!εγω ετσι θα εκανα

----------


## jk21

πιπερια και καροτο ξεχωρα φρεσκα !

στην αυγοτροφη βαλε παπρικα 

*Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*αν δεν ζοριζεσαι πολυ για το χρωμα ,βαλε και λιγοτερη απο οσο προτεινω αν σε αγχωνει η ποσοτητα 

αν εχεις πουλια κοκκινου παραγοντα αλλα οχι κατακοκκινα  ,που καποιο διαστημα ουτε χρωστικη θα παιρνουν αλλα ουτε και κροκο (λογω κιτρινης λουτεινης ) δες και αυτο

*Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*το αλευρι σε ολα μπορει να μην ειναι αποκλειστικα ολικης σιταρενιο αλλα  ενα μερος του να ειναι βρωμης

----------


## geog87

Χαρη να συμπληρωσω κατι που διευκρινησα πριν απο λιγο και ευχαριστω τον jk21!το βραστο αυγο ειτε το δωσεις μισο με τσοφλι ειτε θρυμματισμενο υπολογισε πως για πανω απο 18 βαθμους θερμοκρασια 3 με 4 ωρες το αφηνεις!το καλοκαιρι αν το βλεπει ο ηλιος μαξ 3 ωρες!τωρα για θερμοκρασιες κατω των 18 βαθμων και 10 εως 12 ωρες να το αφησεις μια χαρα ειναι και δεν αλοιωνεται!

----------


## jk21

για μεχρι 25 κελσιου (πανω απο 18 βαθμους )   ,αντε και 5-6 ωρες και να μην το χτυπα ο ηλιος

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη το αυγο σκετο δεν προκειτε να το φαει γιατι εχει μαθει στο ''φουσκι με ζαχαρη'' που ετρωγε. 
αν θες να φαει το αυγο πρεπει να βγαλεις της ταϊστρες απο το κλουβι το βραδυ και οταν ξυπνησεις το πρωϊ να του βαλεις το 1/4 του αυγου, αφου πρωτα του ριξεις επανω μερικα σπορια απο νιζερ (η απο το μειγμα με τα σπορια που τρωει) και τα πιεσεις με το δαχτυλο σου να μπουν μεσα στο αυγο. το ιδιο θα κανεις και το απογευμα και την αλλη μερα μεχρι να το μαθει.

----------


## ninos

καλημέρα,

εγώ φτιάχνω την *Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής.* Μερικές φορές, βάζω μέσα λιγότερη φρυγανιά και την αντικαθιστώ με παξιμάδι Κρήτης. Πιστεύω οτι λόγο του ρυζάλευρου θα την δεχθεί άφοβα το πουλάκι. Στην συνέχεια, σταδιακά, μπορείς να φτιάξεις και ένα μείγμα με ρίγανη, βασιλικό,θυμάρι και να τα ανακατέβεις με την αυγοτροφή κάθε φορά που τους την σερβίρεις.

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδιά δεν εχω λογια.....!!!!!!
> 
> *Gardelius*  Ναι, του το βάζω μισο με τσοφλι και ελαχιστα τσιμπιμενο για να φαινεται και ο κροκος. Δεν πιεσα καθολου. Δοκιμασα 4 φορες στους τελευταιους 2 μηνες που εχει πτερορροια αλλα τιποτα.  Στη συνταγη σου αντι* για σησαμελαιο μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλλο λαδι?*
> 
> *geog87* Ευχαριστώ. Θα τη δοκιμασω σίγουρα. Απο ποσότητα τι σερβίρω;!
> 
> 
> *lagreco69* Ποση ωρα μπορω να του αφηνω μεσα το θρυμματισμένο αυγο? 
> 
> ...


_
Καλημερα!!! Φυσικα και μπορεις να βαλεις και ελαιολαδο!!! Πρεπει να ξερεις οτι ισως να χρειαστει λιγακι παραπανω λαδακι μαζι και με νερακι, ετσι ωστε το μιγμα σου να ειναι κατα προσεγγιση σαν αυτο (που σιγουρα θα εχεις δει) του κλασσικου κεικ!!! Καλη σου επιτυχια!!!_

----------


## jk21

λαδακι να μην βαλει παραπανω .αντι νερου να βαλει γαλα απλο μεχρι 5% στο συνολο των υλικων ή γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (εχουν τα μαρκετ ) οσο παρει και ας ειναι και παραπανω ,για να χυνει πηχτος χυλος πριν ψηθει

----------


## Harisagr

> πιπερια και καροτο ξεχωρα φρεσκα !
> 
> στην αυγοτροφη βαλε παπρικα 
> 
> *Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*
> 
> 
> αν δεν ζοριζεσαι πολυ για το χρωμα ,βαλε και λιγοτερη απο οσο προτεινω αν σε αγχωνει η ποσοτητα 
> 
> ...


Προκειται μονο για ενα καναρινι που ειναι καφε σταφτερα και πορτοκαλι στην κοιλια και λιγο στο κεφαλι (ειχα προβλημα στο να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες). Αν κανω μια απο τις απλες συνταγες υπαρχει περιπτωση να ''χαλασει το χρωμα του''. Ολο τον καιρο ετρωγε την ''κιτρινη βιταμινη'' κι εγω του εβαζα που και που ολοκληρο καροτο στο κλουβι του.
Και κατι ακομα, μπορω να δωσω την ιδια αυγοτροφη και σε μια καρδερινα που εχω?

----------


## Harisagr

> _Χαρη ριξε μια ματια εδω
> ειναι η δικη μου προσπαθεια, εδω και λιγο καιρο. Εχει στεφθει με επιτυχια θα ελεγα, αν κρινω απο την αποδοχη της απο τα πουλια μου και με την σημειωση που κανει απο κατω ο JK21 !!! Ειμαι εδω σ οτι και να χρειαστεις 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Σχετικα με τ αυγο του...θα σου προτεινα να μην "πιεσεις" που λεμε..αστο για λιγο σιαστημα και δοκιμασε  παλι να του το σερβιρεις.Να φαναταστω το βαζεις μισο με τσοφλι..._


Για αρχη θα δοκιμασω τη δικη σου συνταγη. Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.

Και κατι ακομα. (ρωταω πολλα...) θα μπορουσα να βαλω λιγη παπρικα στο ενα απο τα δυο ταψακια για το καναρινι μου που εχει κοκκινο παραγοντα? Και αν ναι ποτε? Πριν η μετα το ψησιμο?

----------


## jk21

αν και εχω αλλου και αλλη αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες ,η πιο καταλληλη καναρινιων για κεινη ,ειναι οσο και αν νομιζεις οτι μπερδευτηκα ,αυτη 
*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*το κοκκινο της μασκας της καρδερινας οφειλεται σε τροφες που περιεχουν την κιτρινη χρωστικη λουτεινη που μεταβολιζεται για γονιδιακους λογους εντος του πουλιου σε καποιες αλλες κοκκινωπες 

μια τετοια αυγοτροφη ,μονο στην πτεροροια ισως να επηρεαζε ελαφρως το πουλι ανοιγοντας λιγο το πορτοκαλι .εκτος πτεροροιας δεν μπορει να επηρεασει .σε αυτο το πουλι εντος και εκτος πτεροροιας  ,αλλα και σε ολα τα αλλα και ας μην εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα εκτος πτεροροιας  ,μπορεις να βαλεις ανετα παπρικα .θα σου ελεγα πριν ψηθει το μιγμα .εσυ βεβαια που δεν εχεις κοκκινα δεν χρειαζεται να βαζεις πολυ .θα την δινεις κυριως για την βιταμινη α που περιεχει και αυτη (αρκει να μην εχει μπαγιατιεψει ) και η κοκκινη πιπερια απο την οποια την εξαγουν

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα και παλι. Έχω να σας πω οτι δοκίμασα με επιτυχία την πρώτη μου σπιτική αυγοτροφή υπό την καθοδήγηση του *Gardelius* που τον ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τα πουλιά την αποδέχτηκαν πολύ γρήγορα. Μια καθυστέρηση που υπήρχε οφείλεται σε μένα που δεν ψιλλοέκοψα την πρώτη φορά καλά την αυγοτροφή. Σε δύο ημέρες έφαγε το κάθε πουλί απο σχεδόν μία αυγοθήκη και χωρίς να έχουν πέσει πολλά τρίματα τριγύρω. Ελπίζω να συνεχισουν με τον ιδιο ρυθμό. Έχω επίσης ξεσηκώσει πολλούς γειτονές μου και συγγενείς να δοκιμάσουν σπιτική αυγοτροφή και παρατήσουν την έτοιμη βιταμίνη με πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα. Ήδη μοιρασα τη μισή αυγοτροφή που ετοίμασα και τα πουλια έχουν ξετρελαθεί.

Δεν ξεχνώ βέβαια και τους υπόλοιπους που μπήκαν στον κόπο να μου προτείνουν συνταγές και τους υπόσχομαι οτι θα τις δοκιμάσω όλες!!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά, να περνάτε καλά...!!!

----------


## jk21

να μην αφηνεις για δευτερη μερα την αυγοτροφη .να βαζεις τοσο οσο να μενει ελαχιστη και την αλλη μερα να βαζεις καινουργια για να εχεις μεγιστα αποτελεσματα !

----------


## Harisagr

> να μην αφηνεις για δευτερη μερα την αυγοτροφη .να βαζεις τοσο οσο να μενει ελαχιστη και την αλλη μερα να βαζεις καινουργια για να εχεις μεγιστα αποτελεσματα !


Την αλλάζω κάθε μέρα.
Απο μία αυγοθήκη την ημέρα εννοούσα παραπάνω!!!

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις οτι 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι αρκει ! προσεχε μην φτασουμε στο αντιθετο αποτελεσμα απο την μεγαλη αποδοχη που την εχουν !

----------


## Harisagr

> να ξερεις οτι 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι αρκει ! προσεχε μην φτασουμε στο αντιθετο αποτελεσμα απο την μεγαλη αποδοχη που την εχουν !


Θα το έχω κατα νού. Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## Harisagr

Με τι θα μπορούσα να ''ενισχύσω'' την αυγοτροφή κατα την περίοδο της πτερόρροιας?

Σε άλλο δικό μου ποστ διάβασα ότι μπορώ να βάλω παπαρούνα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Με τι θα μπορούσα να ''ενισχύσω'' την αυγοτροφή κατα την περίοδο της πτερόρροιας?
> 
> Σε άλλο δικό μου ποστ διάβασα ότι μπορώ να βάλω παπαρούνα.


*Θα συμπληρωνα ακομα οτι μπορεις να κανεις και την διαλυση της σπιρουλινας (σκονη ειναι) στο νερο.Εγω προσφατα πηρα, οταν θα φτιαξω παλι σιγουρα θα δωσω,επισης και αποξηραμενα βοτανα βαζω οπως, ταραξακο,δικταμο,καλεντουλ  α, γυρη (και αυτην διαλυμενη).
*

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις απο σπορους τοτε chia ,camelina ,παπαρουνα ειναι καλες επιλογες .επισης σπιρουλινα ,γυρη ή μαγια μπυρας

----------


## Harisagr

Μπορεί ένα κίτρινο καναρίνι να έχει κόκκινο παράγοντα? Στο δικό μου παρατηρησα οτι σε μερικές μεριές είναι κροκί χρώματος. Τελικά το άλλο που ήταν πορτοκαλί μου βγήκε φανετοκάναρο.

Διαβάζοντας τις συμβουλές του jk21 παραπάνω θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να βάλω στην αυγοτροφή και αποξηραμένα άνθη κατιφέ. Η ακόμα αν γίνεται και φρέσκα.

*Gardelius* η συνταγή σου αγαπήθηκε απο τα πουλιά μου πάρα πολύ και χωρίς κανενα παράπονο!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καθε κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο καναρινι αν στην πτερορια φαει τροφες με φυσικες χρωστικες ,μπορει να επηρεαστει το χρωμα του .ομως οταν τα βαμμενα φτερα πεσουν δεν θα μεινει κροκι αλλα κιτρινο .το κροκι προφανως ειναι απο τροφες πλουσιες σε β καροτινη 
τα κοκκινα καναρινια ακομα και χωρις να δεχθουν συνθετικη χρωστικη ,μετα την πτεροροια το πορτοκαλι το κρατουν 

σαφως και μπορεις να δινεις κατηφε με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο .εδινα περυσι καλεντουλα ,απο φετος δινω και κατηφε αποξηραμενο .φρεσκο δινω μονο στις καρδερινες εκτροφης και αλλα πεταλα βρισκω στον πατο και αλλα προφανως εξαφανισμενα γιατι ειχαν φαγωθει .επισης η πλειοψηφια των ημιωριμων σπορων

----------


## Harisagr

Το θέμα είναι οτι το καναρινάκι αυτο είναι 4-5 μηνων και δεν εχει περασει πτερορροια. Γι αυτο και οι τοσες αποριες....

(εμεινε κάτι μισό παραπάνω???)

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα καναρινια στους πρωτους τους μηνες αλλαζουν φτερωμα και παιρνουν το οριστκο τους .δεν ειχε μεχρι τωρα καθολου; αλλα και τις μερες που ηταν εντος φωλιας αν ετρωγε φυσικη χρωστικη μεσω τροφων μπορει να επηρεαστει 

* εννοουσα επισης η πλειοψηφια των ημιωριμων σπορων ειχε φαγωθει

----------


## Harisagr

Το πηρα 3ων μηνων. Δεν ηταν απο δικια μου γεννα. Απο εκει που το πηρα μου ειπε πως με λιγη κοκκινη αυγοτροφη θα γινει πορτοκαλι. Και δεν δινει καθολου χημικες χρωστικες μόνο φρουτα και αυγό, μπόλικο αυγο. Μου το ειπε λόγω των γονιών του. Ειχε στην αρχη πολυ πολυ μικρες και σχεδον αδιακριτες κηλιδες. Όμως τωρα και ειδικα το πρωι με καλό φωτισμό φαίνεται ότι μεγαλωνουν.

----------


## jk21

προφανως ειχε την συνηθεια και την επιθυμια να κανει κιτρινα καναρινια fake πορτοκαλι .... θα χουν φαει μπολικη κοκκινη αυγοτροφουλα μεχρι τοτε ...

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Για αρχη δοκίμασα τη συνταγή του Ηλία (Gardelius) Συνταγή αυγοτροφής η οποία ηταν απόλυτα επιτυχημένη και αποδεκτή από τα πουλιά. Τωρα ομως μετα απο εναμιση μηνα μου τελείωσε. Και ρωτώ είναι κατάλληλη για προετοιμασία αναπαρωγωγης? Τα πουλιά είναι έξω το χειμώνα, αλλάζει κατι στα θρεπτικά που πρέπει να λάβει ή του φτάνει μόνο η αλλαγή των σπόρων? Πως θα μπορούσα να την ενυσχίσω? Υπάρχει κάποια ποιο κατάλληλη για την προετοιμασία της αναπαραγωγής?

----------


## jk21

αν πας στο συνδεσμο ,θα δεις οτι εχω πει την γνωμη μου και αναφερομαι στα επιπλεον αυγα και πως εναλλακτικα μπορει να δοθουν αν δεν μπουν πριν το ψησιμο .απο κει και περα ,ειδικα με την προσθηκη γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη που δινει υφη πιο αφρατη στο παρασκευασμα ,ασβεστιο στο φουλ ,βιταμινη d3 και βιταμινη Α ,η προταση μου ειναι αυτη

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )*

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα παιδια. Σημερα εφτιαξα την δευτερη αυγοτροφή μου. Ειχαμε όμως καποιες επιπλοκές. Στο ψήσιμο το κεικ ''αρπαξε'' λιγο. Είναι αυτό πρόβλημα??? Τα πουλάκια πάντως απ οτι τα ειδα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχουν προβλημα. Την τρωνε οπως την προηγυμενη.

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι! και εμενα ειχε αρπαξει λιγο η πρωτη μου, μια χαρα την τσακισαν.

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις απλα οτι εκανε σκουρα κρουστα απο πανω ,να ξερεις οτι η υπαρξη γαλακτος και αυγων δινει αυτο το χρωμα .αν ομως η κρουστα παραψηθηκες εμφανως προς το ψιλοκαμμενη ,καλα ειναι να την αφαιρεσεις με ενα μαχαιρακι ... αν και απο οτι καταλαβε το εχεις ηδη τριψει

----------


## Harisagr

Γενικα ειναι πιο σκουρο απο την αλλη φορα. Συνδυασα καπως τα υλικα απο δυο συνταγες και ειχα την υποψια οτι θα ειναι λογω του γαλακτος. Την κρουστα την κοβω, αλλα και το υπολοιπο νομιζω εχει μια μυρωδια καμμενη. Μόνο μυρωδια. Μολις την τριψω όμως ( την διατηρω σε κομμάτια που που καρατανε 3 μερες στο ψυγειο μετα την απόψυξη) λιγο πιο χοντρη απο την αλλη φορά. Αλλά με το αφρατεμα με λιγο γαλα εγινε μια χαρα. Εκτος της μικρης μυρωδιάς...

----------


## Gardelius

> Γενικα ειναι πιο σκουρο απο την αλλη φορα. Συνδυασα καπως τα υλικα απο δυο συνταγες και ειχα την υποψια οτι θα ειναι λογω του γαλακτος. Την κρουστα την κοβω, αλλα και το υπολοιπο νομιζω εχει μια μυρωδια καμμενη. Μόνο μυρωδια. Μολις την τριψω όμως ( την διατηρω σε κομμάτια που που καρατανε 3 μερες στο ψυγειο μετα την απόψυξη) λιγο πιο χοντρη απο την αλλη φορά. Αλλά με το αφρατεμα με λιγο γαλα εγινε μια χαρα. Εκτος της μικρης μυρωδιάς...



Φιλαρακι, σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις...καποια φωτο θα ηταν πιο κατατοπιστικη!!! ::

----------


## Harisagr

Αυριο το πρωι που θα βρω τα απομειναρια απο την σημερινη αποπειρα....

----------


## Harisagr

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Δυστυχώς φωτό δεν εβγαλα αλλα τα αποτελέσματα που ειδα με τα ματια μου δεν με ξεγελούν. Στην ιδια ποσότητα αυγοτροφής (1,5 κουταλακι του γλυκού) που εβαλα σε σχέση με την παλιά σήμερα διαπιστωσα οτι κυριολεκτικά δεν εμεινε ψιχουλο απο την καινουργια (την καμένη!!). Απο την προηγούμενη αφήνανε κατω ενα λεπτό στρώμα. Τέτοια αποδοχή δεν την περίμενα με τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

εγω ... δεν εκπλησσομαι !!!!!!!! σκεψου να μην ειχε << αρπαξει >> και λιγο .αν και μου φαινεται περιεργο . μηπως καποιο λαδι ή αλευρι (πχ αν εβαλες αμαρανθο ή κινοα ) δινανε την ιδιαιτερη μυρουδια ;

----------


## Harisagr

Λαδι? Ναι λαδι. ωχ ωχ ωχ.... Ξεχασα να βάλω λάδι!!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε δεν εννοω αυτο .μηπως εβαζες πχ κανενα αλλο λαδι εκτος απο ελαιολαδο πχ σησαμελαιο ή καρθαμελαιο που μυριζουν καπως διαφορετικα και νομιζες οτι ειχες καψει τα κεικ 


χωρις λαδι δεν θα σου τριβεται πιστευω καλα ,αλλα σε αυτο εισαι οκ δεν πειραζει

----------


## Harisagr

Οχι ελαιολαδο θα εβαζα αλλα δεν εβαλα. Οντως φοβομουν για το τριψιμο αλλα ολα ενταξει αφου ακολουθει αφρατεμα με γαλα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Οχι ελαιολαδο θα εβαζα αλλα δεν εβαλα. Οντως φοβομουν για το τριψιμο αλλα ολα ενταξει αφου ακολουθει αφρατεμα με γαλα.



Θεωρω, πως αν κανεις αφρατεμα το ¨λαδι¨ περισευει,..!! Να σε ρωτησω, ειναι <χωρις λακτοζη>? ή κανονικο.?

----------


## Harisagr

> Θεωρω, πως αν κανεις αφρατεμα το ¨λαδι¨ περισευει,..!! Να σε ρωτησω, ειναι <χωρις λακτοζη>? ή κανονικο.?


χωρις λακτοζη. Οπως στη συνταγη του jk21.

----------

